# PC won't wake up from standby or hibernation any more...



## CiaraJansonFan (May 11, 2007)

Hi,

Basically my PC is refusing to wake itself up from hibernation (or standby) as it has done in the past. It seems like the actual task I schedule to run DOES run, but the PC stays in either hibernation or standby mode and doesn't bring itself to life. I've tried searching the Net but I haven't had any luck finding a solution so I thought I'd ask here!

I did have to restore my C: drive from a backup a few weekends ago as I installed Kaspersky AntiVirus and it basically made my PC unusable so I ended up formatting the C: partition and restoring it from my backup (going back to avast! in the process). However everything else seems to be working OK so I don't know why it's refusing to wake itself up! :-(

I'm only doing what I used to - using Scheduled Tasks and ticking the box 'Wake the computer to run this task' - but it's not working. The same tasks run fine while the PC's in 'normal' mode and my laptop has no such problem waking itself from hibernation either.

I really need to get this fixed in the next week as I go away on holiday on Friday and want to use the PC to record programmes while I'm away.

System details as follows:

Hardware: Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 3800+ 2.00 GHz, 2 Gb RAM, NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS, ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe ACPI BIOS Revision 0706 (21/08/2006)
Operating system: Windows XP Home SP2

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I'm thoroughly stumped at the moment!

Thanks
Steven


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have an error message of some sort when you try to get out of the hibernation ? I only found this link on microsoft database about that kind of problem, don't know if it will help :
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/894896/en-us

Maybe you could also try to disable hibernation, reboot the computer then reenable it.


----------



## CiaraJansonFan (May 11, 2007)

I thought you all might like to know that I have finally tracked this problem down to Spyware Doctor 5 - if I disable it then the PC wakes up just like it used to! If Spyware Doctor 5 is running it won't automatically wake itself from hibernation.

I'm quite annoyed actually as I've spent the last few weeks tearing my hair out (there wasn't much left to start with!), asking on Yahoo and Google groups plus a few Windows XP forums like this one, even doing a repair install of XP yesterday, only to find it didn't fix it.

It was only by chance, as I was trying to get my PC to go into S3 standby rather than S1 standby, that I found by a process of elimination that it was SD5 that was bringing it immediately back out of S3 standby. Of course disabling it enabled S3 standby to work and from that position the wake from hibernation started working too!

I have done LOADS of testing on this today and I'm 99.9% certain that SD5 was causing the problem the whole time  

As I mentioned, I need my PC to reliably wake itself up to record TV programmes etc. - especially next week when I go on holiday - so I have no other option but to leave SD5 disabled for the time being.

SD4 was always OK but PC Tools really seem to have made a mess of version 5 :-(

Thanks for your suggestion anyway!


----------



## Raaid (Jul 30, 2004)

Get rid of Spyware Doctor and get AVG Malware - which has an excellent anti-spyware feature!


----------



## CiaraJansonFan (May 11, 2007)

Raaid said:


> Get rid of Spyware Doctor and get AVG Malware - which has an excellent anti-spyware feature!


I would do but I've got nearly 12 months of subscription remaining on my Spyware Doctor licence :sigh: 

I'm gonna go back to version 4 as I hardly had any problems with that!


----------



## hatake19 (Oct 10, 2007)

i am having the same problem but i dont have SD installed.. the program runs as scheduled yet the computer stays on standby.. what should i do?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

hatake19 said:


> i am having the same problem but i dont have SD installed.. the program runs as scheduled yet the computer stays on standby.. what should i do?


Hi hatake19 !

It's better to start your own thread about this problem. Your symptoms are not likely to have the same causes than CiaraJansonFan's.

Check that there's enough free space on the system drive. Disable the hibernation feature, reboot the computer, defrag your hard drive then reenable the hibernation feature.

How much RAM do you have ?

See if this helps :
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/894896/en-us


----------



## trence5 (Jan 28, 2009)

CiaraJansonFan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Basically my PC is refusing to wake itself up from hibernation (or standby) as it has done in the past. It seems like the actual task I schedule to run DOES run, but the PC stays in either hibernation or standby mode and doesn't bring itself to life. I've tried searching the Net but I haven't had any luck finding a solution so I thought I'd ask here!
> 
> ...


WOW I almost have the same system you do. Only with 1 gig of ram with Windows server 2008 st. My started doing the same but as of this morning it shut off or went to stand-by while I was working and now I can't get it to boot up at all:sigh: I dusted it out as best as could without the canned air and that seemed to work for a while but now :4-dontkno.......?


----------

